# Blue barred mbuna



## starmanuk1957 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi all
I have 4 blue barred mbuna 1 of which has now turned yellow, can you identify from this description as i can't find a way of uploading any photos!!!
If you can identify, i take it one of which is male and one of which female, which is which? 
Thanks
Starmanuk


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

pics help, there are a ton of blue barred mbuna, saulosi come to mind, males start yellow, turn blue, but males can go back to yellow depending on temperament


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

The Metriaclima lombardoi ( common name = Kenyi) is likely what you have.
Kevin


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

yes, the very common Kenyi (M. lombardoi) is probably what you have.

The young ones start out a nice blue with some spaced vertical bars on the sides. Then the males turn yellow (or almost orange on a nice specimen). Females stay blue but can turn a dirty yellow after breeding at times.

Female or juvenile









Male


----------



## starmanuk1957 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you
That is what they are.
still can't find how to put photos on the page though(nothing in the help page)


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

starmanuk1957 said:


> still can't find how to put photos on the page though(nothing in the help page)


Look here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21085
Kevin


----------

